# Avis sur AppStore



## Ealdu (27 Novembre 2012)

Impossible de donner son avis sur des applications sur AppStore en ce moment?

Pourtant je ne suis pas JB et mes applications sont téléchargées légalement.


Par exemple j'ai gagné l'application "articles"  (merci encore  )et bien impossible de laisser un commentaire.


Est-ce moi?


----------



## Ralph_ (4 Décembre 2012)

la politique de l'app store veut que tu ne puisses plus commenter si tu as gagné un code  (sur à 90%)

EDIT : 100%
http://www.igen.fr/app-store/app-store-finies-les-notes-pour-les-codes-promos-44822


----------



## Ealdu (4 Décembre 2012)

Ok, l'info m'avait échappée. Merci pour l'explication. Et dommage pour les développeurs car leur application est géniale.


----------

